
Making Disqus 100% HTTPS - zaizhuang
https://blog.disqus.com/protecting-users-privacy-on-disqus
======
LordWinstanley
Pity the hijackers come from within.

[https://stiobhart.net/2017-02-21-disqusting/](https://stiobhart.net/2017-02-21-disqusting/)

